
Amazon Teams Up with Law Enforcement to Deploy New Facial Recognition Technology - gasull
https://www.aclu.org/blog/privacy-technology/surveillance-technologies/amazon-teams-law-enforcement-deploy-dangerous-new
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17126150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17126150).

